# Music Ambassadors - helpin to study music across borders



## Todias (May 13, 2014)

Hi there!

I would like to share with you a project which intends to help musicians (especially students) to study and/or experience music across borders!

Music Ambassadors - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Music-Ambassadors/1395071157427290?ref=hl

Is an online database with contacts of musicians all over the world! Well, that's the point, but unfortunately for now we just have European contacts (and a Brazilian)!
An Ambassador is someone you can contact to find Masterclases or courses, ask for opinions on Professors or schools, bureaucratic information on University, Concerts, Chamber Music Partners, etc, etc, the potentialities are very wide! And if the Ambassador available doesn't know much about that violin professor because he plays the Bassoon, he will certainly know someone who does and give you other contact!

However, we are having a bit trouble in showing it to people and with getting people to like our page… So I'm sharing the page here so you can see it, learn about the project, like it, share it, and even become an Ambassador if you are interested in!

Give me your feedback!!

Todias


----------

